# Log in to check your ad messages please! =)



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2015)

Every monday we send out a reminder email to every TUG member who has an ad posted in the marketplace with an unread message sent to them about that ad.

today more than 75 of those notification emails were sent!

If you have ads posted in the marketplace, please log in to check your messages, and or check your spam folder for the original message notification!


http://tug2.com


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2015)

and to view messages


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2015)

Brian - If I respond directly to a message from my personal email, TUG has no way of knowing that, so I'm guessing you are asking people to log in to clear their messages, even if they responded from their personal email?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2015)

the unread message notification implies that someone has sent you a message, and you have not yet logged into the site to read it.


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> the unread message notification implies that someone has sent you a message, and you have not yet logged into the site to read it.



Yes - But if I received the message in my personal email, I won't necessarily log into the Marketplace to read it.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2015)

that is true!


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for clarifying - I will start clearing my Marketplace messages.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2015)

dont need to clear them at all, just need to log in and click "view your messages" and it resets the counter.


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> dont need to clear them at all, just need to log in and click "view your messages" and it resets the counter.



Thanks!  Will do!


----------

